# CodeGuru Technical FAQs > CodeGuru Individual FAQs >  MFC String: How to convert a 'char*' to 'CString'?

## Gabriel Fleseriu

*Q:* How to convert a 'char*' to 'CString'?

*A:* Use either the constructor of 'CString' or its assigment operator:



```
char* str = "Hello";
CString cs(str);
```

or



```
CString cs;
cs = str;
```

----------

